#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Εδαφικές παραδοχές απουσία εδαφοτεχνικής μελέτης

## Chewie

Καλησπέρα σας,

Το ερώτημά μου είναι το εξής:


Σύμφωνα με τον ΕΚ 8, για:

κτίρια σπουδαιότητας Ι κατά ΕΚ 8-1 (§4.2.5, Πιν. 4.3)κτίρια σπουδαιότητας ΙΙ κατά ΕΚ 8-1 (§4.2.5, Πιν. 4.3)

Οι τιμές σχεδιασμού των εδαφικών παραμέτρων μπορούν να λαμβάνονται από τη βιβλιογραφία, βάσει της περιγραφής των εδαφικών στρωμάτων που επηρεάζονται από τη θεμελίωση.


Δυστυχώς στην περίπτωσή μας δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη βιβλιογραφία. Για να αποφύγουμε το κόστος μιας εδαφοτεχνικής μελέτης, μπορείτε να προτείνετε συντηρητικές τιμές για να χρησιμοποιηθούν στη στατική μελέτη. 
Βλέπω ότι πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν εδαφική κατηγορία Β και τάση εδάφους 200 KPa απουσία άλλων στοιχείων αλλά δεν ξέρω που βασίζονται αυτές οι υποθέσεις.
Το κτήριο είναι κατηγορίας ΙΙ.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Xάρης

Έχετε αγοράσει τους Ευρωκώδικες; Πότε; Έγινε κάποια αλλαγή που δεν γνωρίζω;

Σε ποιο σημείο τους αναφέρεται το παρακάτω κείμενο;



> Οι τιμές σχεδιασμού των εδαφικών παραμέτρων μπορούν να λαμβάνονται από τη βιβλιογραφία, βάσει της περιγραφής των εδαφικών στρωμάτων που επηρεάζονται από τη θεμελίωση.


Βάσει των ευρωκωδίκων, θα πρέπει *οπωσδήποτε* να γνωρίζουμε είτε τη μέση ταχύτητα διατμητικών κυμάτων *vs,30* είτε το πλήθος κρούσεων πρότυπης δοκιμής διείσδυσης *NSPT*.
Αυτό σε κάθε περίπτωση κτηρίου, *οποιασδήποτε σπουδαιότητας και πλήθους ορόφων*, ακόμα και για μονώροφο σπουδαιότητας Σ1.

----------

